# Esquema Img Stage Line Monacor - STA300 - STA500 - STA600 - STA700 - STA900



## Jeronimo17 (Mar 28, 2013)

Aqui dejo el esquema de la etapa STA-500 y STA-700 de IMG STAGE LINE


----------



## Cosmoelectronica (Dic 15, 2015)

Buenas Noches. Me podrias decir el valor de la R138. Se me ha quemado y no se cual es su valor. Gracias


----------



## casito (Ago 24, 2016)

La misma que R141 , en el esquema no vienen los valores , si tienes el otro canal bien , es idéntica.


----------



## hellfire4 (Ago 24, 2016)

Bueno, de nuevo metiendo cuchara, a ver estos 4 (1 suelto, 3 en el pdf) que parecen ser más actuales


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 17, 2017)

Aqui el del STA300 - STA600 - STA900


----------



## Betero (Mar 31, 2019)

Hola podrian decirme el valor de la resistencia r124 del sta -700 porfavor


----------



## pelegr (Jul 20, 2021)

Hola, tengo un STA-500 y estan fastidiados los 2 condensadores grandes que hay en la parte posterior, desconozco el valor de los mismos, si alguien me puede ayudar os lo agradecería enormemente. Gracias


----------



## sergiot (Jul 20, 2021)

Tiene que estar escrito el valor en el mismo electrolitico, sino fijate en los circuitos que han pasado, rondan los 2200uFx50V.


----------



## pelegr (Jul 20, 2021)

Muchas Gracias, no esta escrito por ningún sitio, pero he contactado con el servicio técnico y me han contestado que el valor es 5200uFx63V, tras buscarlos parece ser que el valor de 5200 es raro, pero me han comentado que puedo poner unos de 4700uFx100V y que no habrá problema ya que irá un poco mas sobrado. Me imagino que será así, porque yo no entiendo mucho, ya probaré a ver si funciona. Muchas gracias por contestar


----------



## DJ T3 (Jul 20, 2021)

De 5200 a 4700, NO es sobrado, pero por probar.
Si te queda corto, puedes usar uno mas comercial que es 6800uF, o 10000uF
Antes, vuelve a colocarlos, y mide voltajes en los pines. Ya que no marca nada, para asegurarte


----------



## pelegr (Jul 21, 2021)

Ok, probaré lo que me comentas, tambien tengo 2 de 6800uF, pero son de 400V y esos si que no se si valdrán.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jul 21, 2021)

pelegr dijo:


> tambien tengo 2 de *6800uF*, pero son de *400V*


        
Deben ser del tamaño de un balde....


----------



## pelegr (Jul 21, 2021)

Si que son grandes


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jul 21, 2021)

Pero son de *680uF* !!!! No 6800


----------



## DJ T3 (Jul 22, 2021)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Deben ser del tamaño de un balde....


No de un balde, pero si mas grande que un tester


----------



## susomatias (Dic 16, 2021)

Jeronimo17 dijo:


> Aqui dejo el esquema de la etapa STA-500 y STA-700 de IMG STAGE LINE


Por casualidad no tendras el esquema de la pcb de entradas salidas y fuente ya que tengo uno que le entraron 380 y se cascaron dos diodos que deben ser 1n4148 o zener  ,el ventilador y un regulador para la tension de ventilador y no puedo ver los valores.
Gracias y saludos


----------



## Ashes (Abr 2, 2022)

El ventilador interno hace muchísimo ruido y como lo uso en un estudio de producción necesitaría reducir dB. He abierto y he visto que usa un ventilador de 80x80x25mm de 2 pines pero me gustaría saber qué especificaciones tiene: voltaje, RPM, si es activo/pasivo...  Para poder buscar uno más silencioso. Os lo agradezco mucho!!!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 2, 2022)

Ashes dijo:


> El ventilador interno hace muchísimo ruido y como lo uso en un estudio de producción necesitaría reducir dB. He abierto y he visto que usa un ventilador de 80x80x25mm de 2 pines pero me gustaría saber qué especificaciones tiene: voltaje, RPM, si es activo/pasivo...  Para poder buscar uno más silencioso. Os lo agradezco mucho!!!



Mediste al menos el voltaje y el consumo del ventilador ?


----------



## Ashes (Abr 2, 2022)

Hola! No tengo ni idea de electrónica pero me habían recomendado este foro para preguntarlo porque había un post con esquemas y demás. No tengo nada para medir y os pregunto por si alguno que la tenéis sabríais decirme, ya que al abrir, en el ventilador no indica absolutamente nada, sólo he visto que usa 2 pines y que en el relé de entrada indica 24v, pero no sé si el ventilador tiene que funcionar al mismo voltaje o puede ir a otro. He intentado buscar por los manuales de producto pero no dice nada al respecto. Acudo a vosotros después de intentar averiguar por mi mismo lo más que he podido dentro de mis limitaciones. Lo siento y muchísimas gracias si alguno puede hacerme el favor de decirme algo al respecto.


----------



## J2C (Abr 2, 2022)

.


Ahes pero si tu no tienes NPI de electrónica 


Dado que el equipo lo tienes tu delante de tus ojos, nosotros no tenemos la


​

Te recomiendo que consultes con un taller de reparaciones de electrónica, corres el riesgo de quemar algo de dicho equipos.




Salu2.-


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 2, 2022)

Dados tus pocos conocimientos te comento , poner a menor voltaje el ventilador para que haga menos ruido , hará que eche menos aire , haciendo peligrar la vida del equipo.

Habría que usar un sistema que mida temperatura y modifique la performance del ventilador , pero por lo que dices no tienes conocimientos ni equipo , llevarlo a un técnico reconocido.


----------



## Ashes (Abr 2, 2022)

Claro que no tengo ni idea, por eso pregunto en el post de los esquemas, por si alguien que tenga la etapa sabe decírmelo. Si supiera los datos que pido no los pediría como es lógico y creo que he sido bastante sincero al preguntar. Si tú no tienes la etapa no pasa nada, pero si aparece alguien que la tenga y lo sepa pues se lo agradecería mucho.

Un saludo


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 2, 2022)

Si , entiendo , justamente yo aqui tengo que pedí prestado bisturí , jeringas , gasas , alcohol , anestesia y torno , y estoy esperando me digan como operarle el cerebro a mi gato . . . 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Ashes (Abr 2, 2022)

Muchas gracias por la ayuda, muy útil el foro. Me desuscribo ahora mismo.


----------

